# Road CrossSection برنامج لحسابات كميات الردم والقطع لطرق كاملاً



## zkloal (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*Road CrossSection **v1.2*
*مميزات البرنامج *

*سهولة إدخال البيانات في الأكسل أو في النوت باد*
*يستطيع تغير درجة الانحدار في القطع والردم على حساب الارتفاع*
*يستطيع إعطاء عرض لطريق بحيث كمية الردم والقطع لا تخرج عن العرض المطلوب*
*يستطيع رسم المقاطع العرضية وحساب المساحة بسرعة فائقة مع الطباعة*
*تجد جميع مخرجات البيانات موجودة في ملف (اكسل او نصي)+ ملف اوتوكاد *
*يستطيع حساب 12 كيلومتر في اقل من دقيقة *
*ممكن يرسم المقاطع العرضية بالكامل أو نصفها*
*ممكن أدراج قوالب (بيانات الرسم) ويستطيع عمل خلفية لرسم*
*البرنامج يتضمن برنامج مساعد لرسم المقاطع العرضية في الاوتوكاد بثانية واحدة*
*البرنامج يتضمن برنامج مساعد لحساب المسار العمودي بسرعة فائقة *
*يتضمن برنامج مساعد لإدخال البيانات*
*'*
*هذا رابط البرنامج*


*http://www.aim4fun.com/files/file.php?file=322ab1ce6ab2b1a73f3be246814a4e61*​*


وهذا رابط الشرح
http://www.aim4fun.com/files/file.php?file=9f08d2128464d3277b45ead35c554682​ 


وهذا شرح بسيط من عندي​ 

شرح بسيط للبرنامج 
أولا Road CrossSection v1.2​

لكي ترى كيفية الحساب بسرعة
أولا عطل Drawing slide show و Verify data​ 
ثانيا اختر مكان الحفظ Save.... ثم اختر Load ثم اختر أي ملف وليكن test1 انظروا بنفسكم كيف يحسب بأقل من دقيقة 12 كيلومتر​ 
سوف تجد على ملفان في مكان الحفظ الأول ناتج حسابات الطريق بالأكسل والثاني للبرنامج الملحق CAD Road CrossSection​ 
Drawing slide show تعني عرض الرسم عن طريق الويندوز​ 
Text format نوعية تنسيق النص المدخل للبيانات اذا اخترت
Tab تعني مسافة وقدرها عمود واحد
CSV (1) تعني بين الكلمة والكلمة فاصلة 2003 and upMicrosoft Excel
CSV (2) تعني بين الكلمة والكلمة فاصلة منقوطة 2000 Microsoft Excel​ 
كيفية فتح ملف على صيغة Tab افتح الأكسل واختر OPEN ثم اختر من FILE TYPE اختر Text files ثم اختر الملف المراد فتحة وليكنtest1
والصيغ CSV (1) و CSV (2) فتحها مباشرة بنقر المزدوج عليها​ 

كيفية حفظ ملف على صيغة Tab افتح الأكسل واختر SAVE ثم اختر من FILE TYPE اختر Text (Tab delimited) ثم احفظ الملف ​ 
كيفية حفظ ملف على صيغة CSV افتح الأكسل واختر SAVE ثم اختر من FILE TYPE اختر Text (Comma delimited) ثم احفظ الملف
إذا عندك 2003 and upMicrosoft Excel سيتم الحفظ على CSV (1)
و إذا عندك 2000 Microsoft Excel سيتم الحفظ على CSV (2)​ 





ثانيا CAD Road CrossSection
افتح الاوتوكاد اولاً 
افتح البرنامج CAD Road CrossSection
اختر OPEN ثم اختر الملف الثاني من الناتج من حسابات الطريق وانتظر لحظة إلى إن يتم التحميل ثم اختر المسافة Station ثم اختر مثلا Full Cross Section ثم اعمل Past في اتوكاد في سطر الاوامر :Command
ثالثا V_aliment
هذا البرنامج لحساب أي نقطة ارتفاع على البروفايل(Profile) 
افتح النوت باد ادخل القيم مثلا ​ 
3
0 , 667.112
153 , 670.206 , 140
331 , 664.549 , 100
485 , 666.356 , 100
645 , 674.915​ 
ثم احفظ الملف ​ 
3 عدد نقاط PVI
000,667.112 بداية Station و الارتفاع Elevation
153 , 670.206, 140 أي Station و الارتفاع والطول الأفقي للقوس 
645 , 674.915 نهايةStation و الارتفاع ​ 
شغل البرنامج 
اكتب F بالأحرف الكبيرة
اختر الملف 
يا سؤلك البرنامج هل تريد عرض بيانات المنحى اذا تريد اعمل Y وإذا لا تريد اعمل Enter 
ثم اعمل Enter ثم احفظ الملف مثلا باسم TEST.xls (.xls) ضروري
يا سؤلك البرنامج هل تريد العرض Interval أو X station
اكتب I أو X ​ 
إذا اخترت I البرنامج يقولك ادخل القيم في بداية STATION 
BEGINING STA= فل تكون مثلا من الصفر 
INT=20 والتزايد مثلا كل 20 ​ 
إذا اخترت X البرنامج يقولك ادخل قيمة X ولإنهاء البرنامج اكتب END ​ 
والأمثلة موجودة في البرنامج ​ 


أن شاء الله عسى أن أكون قد أفدتكم ولا تسونا من دعائكم 
وآي استفسار آنا حاضر أن شاء الله 
بلغوني ردكم عن البرنامج كيف قيمتموه​​​ 



*


----------



## roads (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*allah ybarklk*

gazak allah 7'yrn 3anna bas law takrmt 3ndk civilcad program 
howa mohm gdn lmohndsen altoroq


----------



## akato (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل*


----------



## acer (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين يااخواني ام بنسبة لك يااخي roads انا استخدم softdesk8 برنامج خاص لطرق يعمل مع بيئة اتوكاد والنسخة التي عندي تعمل على بيئة اتوكاد 14 واما البرنامج الذي تريده ما سمعة عنه شي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## acer (21 ديسمبر 2006)

عفوا اخيكم zkloal


----------



## زيــــاد (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير 

تحياتي لك


----------



## mjouel_ma (27 ديسمبر 2006)

المرجو المساعدة المرجو المساعدة المرجو المساعدة 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي. لكن الرابط لا يعمل حيث يدهب الى HAIM4FuN.


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج حلووو وجميل ...

ولكن هل ممكن يعمل مع البرامج الحديثة لتصميم الطرق كبرنامج اللاند دفلوبمنت بنسخه المحدثة والذي يعتبر امتداد لبرنامج السوفت ديسك ؟؟؟


----------



## م/حسن كامل (4 يناير 2007)

أولا :أشركم علي جهدكم الخالص وأدعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
ثانيا : أرجو ارسال serial number and the user name حتي نتمكن من تنزيله وذللك علي العنوان البريدي hssn_rabie *************


----------



## zkloal (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم جمعيا 
الرابط لاتوجد به مشكلة. في اسفل الصفحة انقر على الدونلواد فقط
اما بنسبة انة يعمل على اللاند دفلوبمنت لم اجربة لكن يعمل على جميع بيئة الاوتوكاد ان شاء الله
بنسبة للكود اترك الخانة الاولى والثانية او اكتب فيهما اي كلمة والخانة الثالثة والرابعة اكتب رقم التفعيل 1708864 - 745 
تحياتي لكم ولاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## reyad27 (7 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسام احمد (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي. لكن الرابط لا يعمل حيث يدهب الى HAIM4FuN ,ولا يوجد داونلود يعطينا اختيار continuo لتحميل البرنامج وعندما نختار هذا الامر يذهب الى صفحة الابلود للملفلات المضغوطة ولايوجد داونلود . ارجو المساعدة لتنزيل البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر ..............


----------



## zkloal (13 يناير 2007)

تابع الصور


----------



## المستريح (19 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (20 يناير 2007)

نشكرك أخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج ولكن أريد الاستفسار عن الأتى:-
1-كيفية التحكم بالطباعة.
2- يحدث مشاكل عند ربط البرنامج ببرنامج الاوتوكاد.
3-لايتم تحميل جميع القطاعات بrod cross section
4-وهل يمكن تحميل جميع القطاعات مرة واحدة على الاوتوكاد.
5-أشكرك على حسن تعاونك.


----------



## engramy (23 يناير 2007)

*مشكوووووووور*

جزاك الله خيراً
وجاري التحميل ,,


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 يناير 2007)

نشكرك أخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج ولكن أريد الاستفسار عن الأتى:-
1-كيفية التحكم بالطباعة.
2- يحدث مشاكل عند ربط البرنامج ببرنامج الاوتوكاد.
3-لايتم تحميل جميع القطاعات بrod cross section
4-وهل يمكن تحميل جميع القطاعات مرة واحدة على الاوتوكاد.
5-أشكرك على حسن تعاونك.


----------



## zkloal (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي احمد 
لايمكن تحميل جميع القطاعات في الاوتوكاد مرة واحدة الا في النسخ الحديثة
مشاكل الاتوكاد يعود الى ضبط الاوتوكاد تبعك مثلا عامل ضبط الزوايا با غارد بدل من الدجري
او عامل في البرنامج فرومات اتوكاد 14 
والله اعلمز


----------



## zkloal (28 يناير 2007)

والله اعلم 
وهذ شرح مفصل للبرنامج تم ارسالة من

http://www.aim4fun.com/files/file.php?file=9098fd0a7f114ce01fa93058db0944d0


----------



## chawki (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وليد على هذا البرنامج الرائع والخير في امة محمد الي قيام الساعة


----------



## el-Poeasi (5 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
على هذا البرنامج الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## محمد المعداوى (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## markovic (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## terre_terre2000 (12 أبريل 2007)

الرابط للتحميل لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد صالح البليسى (12 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (13 أبريل 2007)

الرابط للتحميل لا يعمل


----------



## almagreby (13 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## noble (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل


----------



## MAjoulin (15 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز
ارجو التأكد من الروابط لانها لا تعمل

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (21 أبريل 2007)

لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج من الرابط المدكور ارجو المساعدة للحصول على نسخة من البرنامج باية طريقة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## HHM (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي. لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## zkloal (26 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف انزل النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج بعد ايام


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراونحن في الانتظار


----------



## garary (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراونحن في الانتظار


----------



## احمد عبداللة (1 مايو 2007)

ارجو التأكد من الروابط لانها لا تعمل لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج من الرابط


----------



## فيصل جلال السعيدي (1 مايو 2007)

معك فيصل السعيدي لعطاك حل من معلمتي الشخصية عن الطرق
1-يم اخذ النظر بعملية التسوية المقصود بة الفل 
2-يم اخذ النظر بلكميات التي يعمل بة مثل التربيات والسبيس اي البحص الخابط
3-الحدل يجب ان يكون بطريقة جيدة
4-ثم يضاف لسبيس بكمية 20-25 لكل طبقة وعل شكل مراحل


----------



## نهلة عمر (2 مايو 2007)

أرجو المساعدة عتى انزال البرنامج على الحاسوب وارسالها على البريد الالكترونى مع التوضيح
n_koperly @yahoo.co.uk


----------



## zkloal (2 مايو 2007)

هذا هو البرنامج الاصدار الجديد ولاتسونا من دعائكم
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=YyVfjE210

في برنامج جديد نفس لمبرمج Road CrossSection اوسع من هذا البرنامج من شكل البرنامج يبين ان شكل البرنامج رهيب ويحسب معظم قطاعات الطرق بس عندي صور عنة ومعلومات بسيطة اسم البرنامج
al_affani Road Erath Work


----------



## سالم خطاب (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور لكن رابط طقطقط لا يعمل لقد تم حذفه


----------



## نهلة عمر (2 مايو 2007)

*مشكور الاخ zkloal*
*لكن للاسف فان الملف محذوف وكما ورد في الموقع*
*(الملف المطلوب تم حذفه لانه مخالف لشروط التحميل أو تم حذفه لتجوز المدة المسموح بها* )


----------



## zkloal (3 مايو 2007)

اليكم الرابط الجديد
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=TtQkjI40y


----------



## سالم خطاب (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.........................الحمد لله تم التحميل
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=TtQkjI40y

رابط 100/100


----------



## نهلة عمر (6 مايو 2007)

مشكور الاخ zkloal
جزاك الله الخير والله يوفقك الى المزيد من البرامج الهندسية


----------



## deqoor (7 مايو 2007)

نهلة عمر قال:


> مشكور الاخ zkloal
> جزاك الله الخير والله يوفقك الى المزيد من البرامج الهندسية



thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## ali_alaeer (10 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك علي هد الجهد وجعل لك لكل حرف حسنه


----------



## نهلة عمر (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للجهود المبذولة في رفد هذا المنتدى بكل ما هو جديد 
سمعت عن برنامج ( Easy Tender ) لتسهيل حساب الكميات في العطاءات يشكل عام ، فهل هناك من لديه معلومات او يمكنه ارسال البرنامج الى هذا المنتدى ان وجد مع وافر التقدير


----------



## مهندس مكة (11 مايو 2007)

جهد جبار والله يعطيك الف عافية:15:


----------



## zkloal (18 مايو 2007)

صورة برنامج al_affani Road Earth Work





او 

[URL]http://www.9q9q.org/index.php?image=RbhcgbDEdYxwa7


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## zkloal (18 مايو 2007)

او
http://www.9q9q.org/index.php?f=imhuvTdBA1Z


----------



## zkloal (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم يا اخواني ويا احلى منتدى


----------



## s.m.s (19 مايو 2007)

اخي عندما افتح الرابط تظهر لي صفحة بيضاء غير مكتوب فيها اي شيء ما هو السبب يا ترى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## قيس الموسوي (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منك ارسال برنامج اللاند ديفيلبمينت ...وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حاتم المختار (6 يونيو 2007)

*بغداد*

:12: مشكور وجهود لاتنسى تكرمت بها علينا


----------



## امير محمد حسن (7 يونيو 2007)

ارجو منك شرح برنامج اتوكاد 2007 والاجر والثواب عند الله وربنا مخلكش فى ضيقه


----------



## امير محمد حسن (7 يونيو 2007)

:15: :2: :12: الاميل brother_u2000 ياهو


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (7 يونيو 2007)

اللينك مش شغال عندي ومش عارف اداونلوود البرنامج ولا الشرح
ارجو المساعدة اخي الكريم


----------



## صلاحالدين (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## roads (25 يوليو 2007)

ممكن رابط للبرنامج تانى لانه لا يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا لانه مهم بالنسبة لى


----------



## اكرم جبار (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (7 أغسطس 2007)

يرجى اضافة روابط جديدة فهذه لا تعمل وشكرااااااااااا لكم


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## zkloal (12 أغسطس 2007)

البكم مثلا كاملا عن تنظيم بيانات البرنامج بالاكسل, وان شاء الله سوف ارفع لكم البرنامج الجديد 
Road EarthWork
لكنها نسخة تجربية


----------



## قيس الموسوي (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود الحصول على برنامج الاند ديفلوبمنت ....مع الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم المهندس قيس صاحب


----------



## حمدى الفولى (13 أغسطس 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظي


----------



## الثابر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ممكن رابط ثاني أو أعادة تنزيل الملف مرة أخري فانا في حاجة ألي البرنامج


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الرلبط لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي zklol الرابط طقطق لايعمل لو تكرمت ترفعه على رابط آخر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SamiLoai (15 نوفمبر 2007)

للمرة الأخيرة الروابط جميعها لا تعمل
الرجاء وضع روابط جديدة بأسرع وقت
حتى لا ننحرم من هذه البرامج
وشكرا
لؤي...............


----------



## عمر الخطيب (15 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الرابط مو شغال


----------



## عمر الخطيب (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط ليس شغال


----------



## محمد ابو الفتوح (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل
رجاء تحديد طريقه تنزيله


----------



## محمد ودالثورة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ماقصرتا وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومة


----------



## abd_deirani (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الرابط المذكور اعلاه لايعمل فهل يوجد رابط اخر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zkloal (3 ديسمبر 2007)

البرنامج على هذا الرابطhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=73659واي استفساراو اسئلة عن البرنامج ان شاء الله سوف احول الاجابة علية كل يوم خميسوعلى الرحب والسعة جميعكم


----------



## النافذة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر اخوي وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abd_deirani (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج ولكن الرابط لايعمل
ارجوا كتابة رابط بديل وشكرا سلفا


----------



## دعاء شاكر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل ممكن تقولي ازاي ازل البرنامج يمكن انا بعمل حاجة غلط وشكرا جززززززززيلا:61: :61: :61:


----------



## zkloal (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط في هذة المشاركةhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=73659


----------



## MOBILE3008 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم الرابط مو شغال
ممكن تحديثه
مشكور


----------



## نون محمود (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور*

البرنامج رائع
وفقك الله


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## 7amas (18 ديسمبر 2007)

رابط التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## wsim (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج لكني لم اجد البرنامج - الرابط لايعمل
ارجو إعادة رفع البرنامج من جديد مع خالص شكري وامتناني


----------



## new daz (31 ديسمبر 2007)

تعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش.. وتسلم..


----------



## ابن البصرة (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر جزيل على الموضوع


----------



## الذهب النادر (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك ياخي العزيز


----------



## zkloal (16 يناير 2008)

اليكم البرنامج ولاتنسونا من دعائكم

http://rapidshare.de/files/38317398/Road_CrossSection_Pro_v1.3.zip.html


----------



## نهلة عمر (18 يناير 2008)

مشكورة المنتدى لكل ما تقدمه لنا من برامج وابداعات 
نتمنى المزيد من المشاركات الهندسية مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تويشى (24 يناير 2008)

اريد برنامج Road CrossSection


----------



## bobyh4003 (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج هل من الممكن إعادة تحميل الشرح


----------



## ابو حسناء (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا انشاء الله اريد المساعده فى التحميل لان الرانط لا يعمل


----------



## قاسم الشمري (27 يناير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## راسم النعيمي (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sulabdrad (10 فبراير 2008)

الرابط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالمعز (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GEMY86 (12 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يخليك لينا ياباش مهندس وتجبلنا برامج كمان وكمان


----------



## المساح10 (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكور والله


----------



## moamenasd (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مارس 2008)

يا جماعة الخير ارجوا ان تنزلوا البرنامج مرة اخري وجزاكم الله خير وشكرا


----------



## abd_deirani (7 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز الرابط المتعلق بتحميل البرنامج لايعمل
ومشكور سلفا على جهودكم المبذولة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زهزوه (12 أبريل 2008)

please redownload the proganm , all the given links not working 
regards


----------



## dr_aflatooon (12 أبريل 2008)

اخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو منك رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## ashourleb (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا و لكن الرابط لا يعملززأرجو الإفادة من فضلك


----------



## مهندس وضاح (13 أبريل 2008)

اذا ممكن تنزل البرنامج على غير رابط لان ما شغال معاي وشكرا للجهود


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزبلا, لايمكن تحميل البرنامج والشرح ,الرابط لايعمل ارجو تفعيلها


----------



## قاسم مبشر (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء اعادة تحميل البرنامج مشكوريين


----------



## وليد خالد الهيتي (26 مايو 2008)

الأخ العزيز الروابط لا تعمل لطفا


----------



## alinezamy (5 يونيو 2008)

عفوا ارجوا افادتى كيف الحصول على البرنامج ؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 يونيو 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (6 يونيو 2008)

أخي الروابط لا تعمل عندي


----------



## zkloal (29 يوليو 2008)

اليكم الرابط
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/92764194/Road-CrossSection-Pro.zip.html


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير جزاء...
الرابط لا يعمل أرجو منك العمل على استعادة تفيل الرابط وشكراً..........


----------



## zkloal (2 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط شغال 100 %


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2008)

zkloal قال:


> والله اعلم
> وهذ شرح مفصل للبرنامج تم ارسالة من
> 
> http://www.aim4fun.com/files/file.php?file=9098fd0a7f114ce01fa93058db0944d0



لو سمعت تجديد الرابط مشكورا


----------



## ودالحله (19 ديسمبر 2008)

:59::19:مشكور ياأخي على البرنامج اللزيز دي:20:


----------



## رضا حسني الغريب (26 يناير 2009)

موقع التنزيل معطل ولا يوجد به دونلوود يمكن ارساله لي على البريد الاكتروني redahosny2005*********** بعد اذنك ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## abu_karam (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لايعمل ممكن ترفعه على موقع تاني وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل نجيب (19 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل اذا ممكن تنزل الملف مضغوط عندك واحنا بنحملة من عندك وشكرا


----------



## حسام الدين سعد ذكى (19 فبراير 2009)

أخى الكريم الرابط لا يوجد


----------



## reda abdalh (23 فبراير 2009)

اريد شرح البرنامج و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر سمير (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا أخي الكريم ودوما للأمام ونرجو عرض البرامج الجديدة


----------



## moh_hom (12 مارس 2009)

مشكورين اخوتي المهندسين والمساحين علي هذا الجهد الرائع ولكن كل ملفات الموقع شغالة علي برنامج ( ادوب فوتوشوب ) وانا لا اعرف كيفية العمل بة الرجاء المساعدة وشكرا aboufatma2008************* من لدية معلومة او برنامج الرجاء ارسالة علي هذا ال***** وشكرا


----------



## moh_hom (12 مارس 2009)

*****ي علي موقع ********


----------



## en.ahmed3 (12 مارس 2009)

_شكرا ياهندسة وجزاك اللة خيرا_


----------



## mourados (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا من فضلك اعد رفع الرابط مرة اخرى لو سمحت


----------



## هانى عامر (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الموقع لايفتح عندى


----------



## وائل نجيب (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ولكن اذا ممكن شرح اكثر توضيح ويا ريت لو في مثال


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (9 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يتقبل منك و منا سائر الاعمال و يجعل خير علمك للمسلمين اجمعين و نفعنا به


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (9 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جديد و يحتاج تاكيد لعمل الرابط ولك كل التقدير و الامتنان


----------



## odwan (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2009)

جاري الأطلاع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 يونيو 2009)

ياخى جميع الروابط لا تعمل برجاء رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى انا عملت كل الخطوات للحساب بس ما بيرضاش ينقل للاوتوكاد


----------



## fageery (15 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لم يستجيب لي، أرجو المساعدة


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً .........

و الرابط يعمل و تم التنزيل و هو 


http://rapidshare.com/files/71765374/Road_CrossSection_Pro_v1.3.zip


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (18 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل وعلى كل حال مشكور


----------



## فيض النور (18 يوليو 2009)

يســـــلـــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووو


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك و اثابك خيرا لما فيه الصلاح


----------



## الذهب النادر (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك ولكل اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## جميل الفراتي (21 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود وايضا الشرح يرجى اعادة الرابط الاكيد مشكورررريين 
المهندس جميل السالم


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شريف المساح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## يحيى جمال (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو الرفع على رابط اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر على كل حال


----------



## يحيى جمال (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو رفع البرنامج على رابط اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر على اي حال


----------



## جاسم مروان (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى بس الرابط مش شغال ياريت محاولة التعديل


----------



## الكينج مجدى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بالله عليك يا صاحب الموضوع
ارفع البرنامج تانى على موقع رف جيد ويكون اللينك شغال
لانى محتاج البرنامج ده بفارغ الصبر
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elfaki (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم جميع الروابط لا تعمل ‘ أرجو التكرم برفعها مرة أخرى.


----------



## الكينج مجدى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعه يكون فيه اهتمام بطلبات الاعضاء اكتر من كده
ياريت لو سمحت رابط البرنامج
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس العثماني (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
وشكرا على اهتمامكم الزائد


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ...*​


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*

* وجزاك الله خيرا ...*​


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ...*
:12:​


----------



## rami777700 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## AM AD (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جميع الروابط لاتعمل نرجوا الرفع مرة اخرى للفايدة


----------

